#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Piping Calculations Manual ebook

## yopy_yogie

Dear friends,
I really need Piping Calculations Manual (by Sashi Menon) and Introduction to Chemical Engineer Thermodynamics ebook. I have search it on Internet, but i did not have the result. 

If anyone has it, would you be so kind to share it with me? please ...



RegardsSee More: Piping Calculations Manual ebook

----------


## kishor

Dear All,
I am also waiting for this book as well as Pipe stress Engineering by Peng
please help me.............
If anyone can send to k_tejankar@rediffmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## vikaschaurasia

Dear friends,
I really need Piping Calculations Manual (by Sashi Menon) If anyone has it, would you be so kind to share it with me? please ...

Regards

----------


## frank1

Pls. i also need Piping Calculations Manual (by Sashi Menon)

----------


## khurmi

how to open new post in this forum, kindly guide me pleaseeeeee

----------


## olumide_12

my email is olumidephysics@yahoo.com

----------


## brahmhos

please upload this book whoever can share

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

can anyone upload Piping Calculations Manual (by Sashi Menon)  as i have been searching for this book for more than one year

Regards 
khurmi

----------


## Azad

See link here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sulabh_87

Chapter one of piping calculations manual

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jason123

thanks you very much

See More: Piping Calculations Manual ebook

----------


## xyz420

thanx anxiously waiting for complete book.

----------


## jason123

friend
can you post the chapter 2
regards

----------


## andak777

Dear Brother

Could you upload the complete book

Thanks

----------


## peddinti1967

I am also searching for this book 

Plz upload this book

thank you

----------


## bvperumal

Dear Sulabh

I thank U for this. Can u please extend further chapters at your convenient time for us. Thanks in advance.
regards
bvp

----------


## amacathot06

dear friends

i m also need this book.

----------


## bvperumal

Dear Sulabh

I am awaiting for your further chapters of this book. Kindly provide and help us to improve our knowledge.
thansk & regards
bvp

----------


## lizardoherrera

Hello

I leave this link for all

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
It is Piping Calculations manual (Sashi Menon)

Lizardo

----------


## amacathot06

Thank You Very much Lizardo 






> Hello
> 
> I leave this link for all
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mkhurram79

> Hello
> 
> I leave this link for all
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank u so much it was the most demending book

----------


## gusgon

Many thanks. It was the best new years present.
Happy 2011 for all........

----------


## brahmhos

LIzardo! you proved to be THE MAN

See More: Piping Calculations Manual ebook

----------


## akill3r

> Hello
> 
> I leave this link for all
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanku so much for such a wonderful sharing

----------


## mrk

Thank u so much  LIzardo... 
It was the most demending book 

Many Many Thanks Again..

----------


## zoksi

Many Thanks!

----------


## Azad

Also available here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cyrusbrosoto

Thank you

----------


## varient

please check this link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

